# Feeling like my therapist doesn't let me talk



## yrasel (Jul 27, 2015)

has anyone ever experienced this? When you feel like you don't get to drive the conversation or get out what you want to say because your therapist talks a lot. Today was only my second session with her so I don't know if that's why, but when I leave I feel like I didn't get to get out what I wanted to. Maybe she needs to know me better or maybe she will get to it later? I don't know how therapy works yet. With my counselor at school I felt like I did but I feel the reason is because of her tendency to talk a lot about one subject then not give me a chance to speak about it or another subject before she takes control of the conversation again. Does anyone have any advice for me or stories with this type of experience?

Ps. I didn't want to make a whole 'nother thread about this but she also seems to get mixed up? During our session she acknowledged I had social anxiety but at the end she said "generalized anxiety disorder" If i remember correctly that's not the same right? If you could also explain this to me too it'd be helpful :thanks


----------



## dcooperlpc (Sep 21, 2015)

Therapists are just like anybody else; they're all different. Some feel the need to drive the conversation; others let it happen. You could express your concerns at the beginning of your next session, or contact her beforehand. You could try someone else. But, if you continue attending and nothing changes, you'll probably end up frustrated by the whole process.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah you definitely should be doing most of the talking. GAD and SA are very similar. Most doctors will just say you have GAD to play it safe.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Depends what kind of therapy you are in. Self directed psychotherapy is where the patient just yaps and the therapist asks "well how does that make you feel?". Other than acting as a listener to relieve stress associated with bottling up your emotions this therapy is not goal oriented and doesn't accomplish a a whole lot. I suggest you just use free online listeners if this is the kind of therapy you want.

Other types of therapy like CBT are goal oriented and structured where the purpose of the therapy is not just to let you talk all session but to actually work through your problems in a structured manner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBipolarLife (Sep 27, 2015)

A relationship with a therapist is one of the most intimate one's you'll ever have. There are good and bad therapists just like in every profession. You need to find one that's a good "fit" for you. Listening to someone babble on for an hour and acting as if they have all the answers may work for some people but obviously not you. Ultimately, the answers to your problems are within you. It's you that have to change your thoughts, feelings and behaviors. I was a therapist for over 25 years and would educate clients at times but simply asked questions most of the time. A good therapist will be able to know what you need and provide that to you. Just like any relationship, you may have to try a few before you find the right person for you. GAD and SA are two different diagnosis but have many symptoms in common. I hope you find the help you need.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

It's important to remember that you are paying for the service. You are the customer. If you're not satisfied with the service you are receiving, it's your place to suggest ways in which you'd be more satisfied or to find another provider. Either that, ask them to explain their method see if they can convince you it's the best style for you.


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

I had a therapist like that. I told him and he made excuses, so a manager had a word with him, after which he stopped. I would try talking to your therapist, then their manager and if it doesn't work, change your therapist.


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

I think you should tell her what you're thinking. I think that as much as people understand that therapy is a place to say whatever they want, people often forget that they can also comment on the therapist. If you can't imagine telling her what you're thinking, maybe print off this thread and show her the question - or else maybe write something a little more geared toward her and show her.


I know what it's like to leave a counseling session feeling like I didn't get to say everything I wanted, but it was because the session just didn't go that way, not because the therapist was talking too much. If you try her out a few times and find that it's not working, look for someone else! When you find someone you're compatible with and someone whose method you feel confident in, it will make all the difference!


----------



## fairy12 (Oct 2, 2013)

KyleInSTL said:


> It's important to remember that you are paying for the service. You are the customer. If you're not satisfied with the service you are receiving, it's your place to suggest ways in which you'd be more satisfied or to find another provider. Either that, ask them to explain their method see if they can convince you it's the best style for you.


great point


----------

